# What exactly is GPU throttling?..



## LightMassKiller

While actively OCing my 470 through Afterburner and realtime checking with Kombuster after hitting 755 it showed GPU throttling down 3MHz. What exactly does that mean?


----------



## snitchkilla11

its usually when you hit high temps the gpu will throttle down to cool it self to safe temps...if your temps arent good..i would apply some new paste as the 470 is a few years old and most likely could use it...and a good dusting also if you havent done so


----------



## LightMassKiller

It's reference, but has TIC Diamond or something paste. I am hitting over 90


----------



## snitchkilla11

ya thats not good!!! i would setup a rma asap..if you appled new thermal paste and cleaned dust of of the heatsinks.


----------



## thehammer007

When you reach high temps, the GPU will lower its clock speed to prevent itself from overheating.


----------



## LightMassKiller

I was playing Crysis 2 maxed out @ 105C. Not much airflow into my case, and the card is dumping heat into my small enclosed room.


----------



## snitchkilla11

take the side of your case off and see if temps impove..if they do then your need more fans or a new case


----------



## snipekill2445

Throttling is when it reaches a high temperature, it will down clock itself (make itself slower) to cool down.

Just looked at your rig, you have a good case, so It shouldn't be running that hot, is it still under warranty? If so you might want to RMA it.

Or you could replace the thermal paste yourself, and see if that helps.









ALSO, just read your signature. Best reasons EVA!


----------



## snitchkilla11

lol i guess people dont like to read posts..as the same answer written 3 times in 7 posts


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snitchkilla11*
> 
> lol i guess people dont like to read posts..as the same answer written 3 times in 7 posts


Nothing wrong with lots of answers and lots of advice my friend. That is what this forum is for after all


----------



## LightMassKiller

I've only got the standard fans running at max, card maxed, using Kombuster, a variant of Furmark, utilizing 99% of my load it hits as far 95C. Then I lowered the temp of the room, hitting about 88. Erlier today I usually hit 77C when playing Farcry 3 maxed.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Nothing wrong with lots of answers and lots of advice my friend. That is what this forum is for after all


QFT.

My Zotac 470 runs very hot and is on 80% fan speed (dust free card and case) in an Antec 900 with the fans on max in a relatively cool room and it stills idles and runs very hot. Just the nature of these cards.


----------



## snipekill2445

So those temps are with the GPU fan on maximum speed?

It should be a wee bit cooler than that. I think your best bet would be to replace the thermal paste and see how that works out for ya


----------



## LightMassKiller

I'm glad you think so. ^w^


----------



## LightMassKiller

I'm about to retry. The core is sittng at 752.
It's strange cause I had it 854 the other day and it still wasn't this hot.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So those temps are with the GPU fan on maximum speed?
> It should be a wee bit cooler than that. I think your best bet would be to replace the thermal paste and see how that works out for ya


I find there is no temp difference between 80% and 100%. Perhaps it's just me.


----------



## NvIdIa boy

just wana add my ten sents if i may out of my own experiance gpu throtling is corsed threw undervoltage let me say why i say so my gts450 has a gf116 gpu its melt down piont is 105 degrees
when i used standered voltage of 1.05 i can push the core to 850 with out system halting and when i higher the voltage to 1.15 im able to get 1010mhz out the core with a temp of 63degrees playing cod mw2 full hd and full setings now to the throtling on 1.15 if the core is set to 1010mhz in afterburner gpu z says im geting 999.8 and my throtel is the remainder of the 1010 i did not get so when voltage is changed to 1.25 wich is max i get a core of 1300mhz at a 75degree heat and no throtle ........most of you will see that your throtle will stay thritled even if your heat drops in proses....im not a pro just talking out of experiance


----------



## Paradigm84

My 580 throttles at stock clocks even though it doesn't get near the hottest temperature that I've seen it at.


----------



## NvIdIa boy

How big is ur throtel and what are ur temps


----------



## ffejster25

How could it be because of high temps? I have 2 MSI GTX 480's Oc'd to 797 max before GPU throttling but my temps are never higher than 72c usually and I know these can handle much higher temps. I played assassins creed 4 for 2 hours at 825 even tho it supposedly is throttling and my temps were 77c max on both gpu's. im using msi afterburner to overclock and kombuster to stress the GPU my voltage is at 1100 from 1000


----------

